

F# in the open source world - Associat0r
http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/home/f-in-the-open-source-world-3885

======
opminion
F#'s greatest understated value might be in not being part of the Visual
Studio ecosystem.

Yes, it can run on Visual Studio, but in principle it is not tainted by the
"give me a job" C#/Visual Studio/.Net mentality.

As such, F# developers could consider avenues and form communities which are
taken for granted in other environments (Unix, Python, Ruby, etc).

~~~
balakk
I write F# on Windows for a living. However, I don't get this "give me a job"
mentality as you say it - is it wrong that c# is a highly sought-after skill
in the market?

There's already a tremendous(but small) community behind F# . I've never seen
a question on F# go unanswered in most popular forums. With the start of F#
foundation and open-sourcing of F#, I am confident F# will survive even if MS
drops the ball.

The taint on F# is that it's a Microsoft language - that's enough to make some
people never consider it, and that's okay. That baggage is historical.

~~~
biot
Someone should get F# to run on the JVM. They can then call it Fava, which
will inevitably result in a Chianti web framework.

